# انت لم تقصف قصبة مرضوضة ولم تغضب ولم تثور ولم يسمع احدا لك صوتاً عالياً



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مايو 2010)

*يتمجد اسمك يا سيدي الرب وليكن مباركاً من الان والي الابد
اشكر اسمك يا الهي انك سمحت لي الان ان ينطق قلبي ولساني بتمجيدك وعظم محبتك 
ارفعك واسبحك يا الهي علي عظيم صنيعك معي من طفولتي الي الان 
عظيم انت يا رب وليس سواك ربي والهي 
لان لولا رحمتك وحنانك لكان فنائي من سنين 
الي الان رحمتك تدركني ويداك العظيمة تعانقني وترفعني وتنقذني 
الي الان انت حمايتي ورجائي واملي بك وحدك 
يا لعظم محبتك يا رب 
الام يمكن ان تنسي رضيعها ولكن انت لا تنسانا ابدا 
سيدي انا اسلم لك قيادة السفينة ايها الروبان العظيم 
قد حياتي انت سيدي واعمل بها 
اعدك الهي لن اخاف ولن يهتز ايماني ولن يصيبني القلق ثانيتاً فانا بيديك ومن اخاف عليهم هم بيديك
دبر اموري انت ايها المدبر العظيم
واعطني الحكمة التي بها يتمجد اسمك في شخصي واكون جديرة بانني ابنتك 
اعطني الهي ان اكون سبب منفعة لكل من حولي 
اعطني ان افيض بالحب كما علمتنا انت 
الهي تخور قواي ويضيق صدري باوقات علمني انت من حنانك وصبرك وطول اناتك علينا 
سيدي احزن من نفسي اذا تعصبت بامور  صنعها الغير اراها خاطئة علمني انت من حلمك ودربني كيف لي ان اتاني وارفق واصبر 
اعطني في وقت عصبيتي ان اري كيف تحملت انت الاهانة من محاكميك وكيف صبرت علي من اقترعوا علي ثيابك ولطموك وعيروك وطعنوك 
اعطني ان اتذكر قبل ان اغضب كيف تحملت البصاق علي وجهك الكريم وكيف صبرت علي الظلم 
علمني يا رب واعطني من روحك السكينة 
انت لم تقصف قصبة مرضوضة ولم تغضب ولم تثور ولم يسمع احدا لك صوتاً عالياً حينما كنت هنا 
ارفع اليك طلبتي سيدي بشافعة كل من ارضوك منذ البدء ووعدتهم انت سيدي ان من يطلب باسمهم مجابة طلبتة 
بشفاعة سيدتنا كلنا والدتك وريس جندك وامير الشهدا وحبيبك الانبا بيشوي والانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس وجميع لابسي الصليب وسكان البراري والجبال من اجل محبتهم فيك يا سيدي اسمعني وبارك في هذا المكان الذي منة ارفع قلبي اليك 

صلاتي بقلمي  
راجعة ليسوع​*


----------



## youhnna (3 مايو 2010)

*امييييييييييين

شكرااااااااا على الصلاة الحية الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*امين
صلاة رائعة جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bant el mase7 (4 مايو 2010)

*يا لعظم محبتك يا رب 
آمين
لولا حبك لينا يارب ماكان لنا رجاء

الرب يباركك أختى الحبيبة
+
+
+++
+
+
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *امييييييييييين
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الصلاة الحية الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي خالص يوحنا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *امين
> صلاة رائعة جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



*مرسي يا ماجد 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>



*مرسي كتير كليمو علي المرور والمشاركة بالصور الروعة 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
نورتني بمشاركتك العطرة 
الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مايو 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> *يا لعظم محبتك يا رب
> آمين
> لولا حبك لينا يارب ماكان لنا رجاء
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة يا بنت المسيح 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مايو 2010)

*مرسي خالص لكل اخواتي اللي شاركوني​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

انت لم تقصف قصبة مرضوضة ولم تغضب ولم تثور ولم يسمع احدا لك صوتاً عالياً


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2010)

علمنا يا اللة ان نكون مثلك


----------



## fight the devil (29 يونيو 2010)

آمين

بارك يارب اولادك وبناتك

وبارك هذه الصلاه واقبلها من كل من يرتلها

صلاه جميله ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يوليو 2010)

fight the devil قال:


> آمين
> 
> بارك يارب اولادك وبناتك
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص ليك 
ازكرني في صلاتك​*


----------



## خادم المسيح (26 يوليو 2010)

صلاااااةة أكثر من رائعة!
فعلاً لمستني! 
ربنا يبارك جهودكم جميعاً


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 يوليو 2010)

امين


شكرا راجعة على الصلاة الطيبة 
محبتي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يوليو 2010)

خادم المسيح قال:


> صلاااااةة أكثر من رائعة!
> فعلاً لمستني!
> ربنا يبارك جهودكم جميعاً



*مرسي خالص يا خادم المسيح 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> شكرا راجعة على الصلاة الطيبة
> محبتي​



*مرسي خالص يا بنوتة 
نورتي 

الرب معك​*


----------

